# How to "invent" your own twisty puzzle transformations



## Tony Fisher (Oct 30, 2019)

I've always tried to encourage new puzzle makers to make something they have thought off instead of the usual stuff that always gets suggested to them. Here's a video to help them do that. It also shows the making of a brand new (and very simple) puzzle transformation I have made but not yet revealed on it's own.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2019)

nice tips


----------

